# Schöne Weihnachten !



## Hippo (23 Dezember 2011)




----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Dezember 2011)

ebenfalls


----------



## Heiko (24 Dezember 2011)

Den Wünschen schließe ich mich mal an!

Allen Lesern und Mitdiskutierern ein frohes Fest!


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Dezember 2011)

Auch von mir fröhliche und friedliche Weihnachten.


----------



## Reducal (24 Dezember 2011)

Reducal & Co. sagen Euch: "Alles Gute zum Feste und im neuen Jahr nur das Beste!"




> ... im neuen Jahr nur das Beste!


Gilt natürlich insbesondere in Anlehnung an die Götterdämmerung hier: 





Heiko schrieb:


> Wenn die ersten rechtskräftigen (Straf)Urteile vorliegen, wissen wir alle mehr.


----------



## BenTigger (24 Dezember 2012)

Push....

Erster dieses Jahr mit herzlichen Wünschen zum diesjährigen Weihnachtsfest an alle User und aktiven hier im Forum.
Auch ein guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2013 und das all eure Wünsche leicht in Erfüllung gehen.


----------



## BenTigger (24 Dezember 2013)

Push....again

Auch mit herzlichen Wünschen zum diesjährigen Weihnachtsfest an alle User und aktiven hier im Forum.
Auch ein guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2014 und das all eure Wünsche leicht in Erfüllung gehen.

(Hach, es gibt schon so viele Weihnachts-Threads hier im Forum)


----------

